# Expanded Goldenfields Map and Guidebook Now Available for Forgotten Realms Campaigns!



## Coreyartus

Most of the material going up on DMsGuild.com is class-based mechanics or short adventures.  But for some DMs, there's enough of that to go around. They're looking for a context in which they can use those mechanics and adventures.  They're looking for information that can dovetail into the adventures they're already running, or material that hasn't been developed in the Forgotten Realms™ sources they're already using.  




Now there's a new map of Goldenfields, the Breadbasket of the North, with  supplementary material to inspire adventures among the farmers!   Intended for use in conjunction with _Princes of the Apocalypse_™, *Amber Waves of Grain *contains an original map of Goldenfields that can be printed 3  different ways (with hex versions!), a 16-page booklet guide of  descriptions for the entire facility and operating structure, and  mentions a few key NPCs.  It also contains adventure seeds and plot  ideas for how you can use the material to jump-start developing your own  adventures, and a few thoughts on dovetailing it into campaigns based  on both _Tyranny of Dragons_™ and _Rage of Demons_™. 


 The highly detailed map comes in 6 different versions:
      • A letter-sized image
      • A letter-sized image with a hex grid
      • A poster-sized map that can be printed at large scale
      • A poster-sized map with a hex grid that can be printed at large scale
      • A 20-page print-and-assemble-at-home version that can be printed on your own home printer resulting in a 32" x 51" poster
      • Another 20-page print-and-assemble version with a hex grid  that can be printed on your own home printer resulting in a 32" x 51"  poster


 The 16-page guide contains descriptions of various hamlets around the  collectivized farming facility, plot threads to expand on for your own  adventures, and explanations of just exactly how Goldenfields can be the  largest operating farm on Faerün!


 This variant supplement is intended for those DMs who like to have  resources without being railroaded, who like to flesh out scenarios  themselves and even incorporate the unique and unusual monsters they've  discovered or created on their own.  This material is suitable for all  levels and PCs, and offers story seeds that can keep your players busy  for several adventures, as well as keep them coming back as they play  other _Wizards of the Coast_ published adventures.  Get *Amber Waves of Grain *today!


----------

